# Time for a new bladder...



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm rigging-up a custom pack. I need a new bladder. 
I currently have a CamelBak M.U.L.E. that's served me well, 
but I think that I'm going to want "more" from my next bladder.

What I don't like about the CamelBak bladder is how difficult it is sometimes to get the cap off. 
I know this isn't anything new, but it has become too much of a chore lately and I'm tired of it.

I'm diggin' the Platypus. It's clear (so it's easy to see when it needs to be cleaned), 
I like the ziplock feature, I like the fact that what CamelBak is incorporating now in their bladders, 
latypus already had those features years ago. I'm learning hard towards getting a Platy. 

BUT before I do, are there any other systems I should consider? Osprey? Nalgene? Deuter? Etc... Whatever I choose, it has to be 3+ liters and I'm definitely looking for 
the one with the best features. 

Thanks for any suggestions. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

the slidelock thing on platypus is awesome and mine (~3 years old) has never gotten moldy. i take reasonable care of it, but i think the antimicrobial treatment they add has had an effect.

the only thing I miss is the magnet catch that Nalgene uses.


----------



## odleon (Mar 24, 2012)

Get a Geigerrig bladder. Had mine for a bit now and love it. 
The bladder can be found for about $40 on amazon.
I use mine in a HAWG NV

copy and paste.

geigerrig.com/hydration-packs/accessories-reservoir-bladders-bite-valves-backpacks.html


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

A friend I work with has used a bunch of the different reservoir systems including Camelbak and Osprey, but she has liked the Platypus system the best. In addition to being the most functional she said it had the least plastic taste to it.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Former roommate had an osprey/nalgene. If you need something with integrated support, it's nice. To be honest, I never felt the difference, and didn't feel like there was an appreciable improvement over the Antidote to justify the increased cost. To each their own, though. Newer Antidotes from Camelbak have a different style lid, go kick the proverbial tires at an outdoor store and see if you like it.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. 

Has anybody used a Source Hydration Bladder by any chance?


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

I also have a MULE and got sick of how tight the bladder was to open. Replaced it with the Antidote, which is, uch easier to open, plus the hose detaches which is a nice feature.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

I use the Source bladders...started using them when I first started using Wingnut packs because the Camelbacks bladders that I already had, didn't fit them well. That was a few years ago and even though I thought they were an improvement, they were pretty basic. The new one's however are spot on with the measurements on the side and the detachable hose. The thing I've always liked about them is that you can get in to clean them better than the Camelback design.


----------



## Grk224 (Mar 25, 2012)

I've had good luck with hydrapak reversible reservoirs.

Also, the bladder that came with my Lezyne backpack has a screw on fitting from bladder to hose which is a nice feature. There is a velcro flap that holds the hose flat against the bladder as it travels up and out the top of the bp as well which helps hold things securely. 

I'd definitely recommend the backpack as well.

One thing about Lezyne bladders, the hose attaches to the bottom, right side of the bladder (rather than in the center of the bottom) so it may not work as well with what you're thinking. 

Would be curious to see your created pack if you can post a pic!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

For anyone who's interested, 
I went with a Source WXP 3L Bladder. 
It had just so much going for it.

WXP Hydration System - YouTube


----------



## FlatHatter (Sep 11, 2011)

2ndgen said:


> For anyone who's interested,
> I went with a Source WXP 3L Bladder.
> It had just so much going for it.
> 
> WXP Hydration System - YouTube


Source is the best. Easy to clean and best of all, no funkly taste like the CB. Also, the mil-spec versions have a woven covering on the tube that helps insulate the liquid in the tube and keep it cool.

Did you go with the Helix or Storm valve? I prefer the bite feature on the Helix.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

FlatHatter said:


> Source is the best. Easy to clean and best of all, no funkly taste like the CB. Also, the mil-spec versions have a woven covering on the tube that helps insulate the liquid in the tube and keep it cool.
> 
> Did you go with the Helix or Storm valve? I prefer the bite feature on the Helix.


Totally agree on all points.

I found one of the last Helix equipped WXP's. 
The Storm equipped models are available easily,
but the WXP's took a long hunt for me to get one. 
And, that's exactly what I have: Military Spec'd.


----------



## ColorVoyeur (Jun 13, 2009)

I really like the Hydrapak bladders.


----------



## SpecializedWindsor (Jul 19, 2012)

I found a few decent hydration packs on sportsmansguide.com that are pretty darn good deals. 
Sportsman's Guide - Discount Hunting Gear, Discount Hunting Boots, Discount Shoes, Discount Ammunition, Discount Ammo, Discount Boots, Military Surplus, Outdoor Gear at The Sportsman's Guide


----------

